# what will $150k get you in your area?



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

I am teetering on what to do... Jill's place in TX has me growing a serious wild hair. I have to choose between making money and living a simple life. Maybe I can do both... halfway each... ??? 
I don't like a lot of snow, always lived warm places, so unless the place comes with a handy guy that likes lugging and splitting a ton of wood and minding the fire... no thanks to the snowy areas. I also like green. I have horses, am open to other animals of any sort or size, but primarily interested in horse facility type properties. Sooooo... all you layabout homesteaders with nothing else to do but look around for me... LOL... Show me what you got in your area. Awwwwww... go ahead, show me the snowy places too!Good soil, good neighbors, good fences are all big big plusses to me... I would show you what we got in So Cal for that, but I think i could lick it and paste it on a letter and it would about be the size of it.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

$150,000 wouldn't get you a stall in this area! LOL!! Seriously, the cheapest house around here is going for $309,000 although it IS an an acre and a half. Too bad that the zoning is 2 acres for 1 horse. 

To get horse property around here, you're talking millions. Easy. So mark Long Island off your list (not that you'd come here anyway - it's 26 degrees and snowing. LOL)


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

A drafty old farm house on forty-five acres with a year-round creek and about $30,000 left over. What more do you need? lol


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, without knowing specifics,like how many bedrooms and if you want a brick house or a mobile or how many acres....here is a peek at a couple in Collin County Texas..... here is one that looks nice and is on 5 acres.... http://tinyurl.com/ytf9qb

This one is in the same town I am in and has a little over 10 acres....
http://tinyurl.com/yq3yry

If you want to play fixer-upper, here is a 3 bedroom, 2 bath doublewide on 5 acres that is fenced but the house needs work ...but it is only $59,900! 
http://tinyurl.com/23c89p

There are some really good deals in our area if you poke around. 
Play around some with Realtor.com and see what you can find, it is a hobby of mine! I should have been a realtor....... :hobbyhors


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

B I C Realty in Edinburgh Texas has 100 Acre Ranches in Starr County With Gated Ascess and ALL Utilities for $150,00.00 And you also get 300 plus day A year growing season. Minutes to OLD Mexico 100 miles to South Padre Island And more!! Like LOW taxes!!


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

I live in NE TX so I'm particularly fond of this area. We get a little bit of cold weather in Jan. and Feb. but it is livable. Property is quite affordable, nice sandy loam soil and once you have the Ag exemption and homestead exemptions the taxes are very low. If you'd like I'd be happy to send you one of the real estate brochures that sit out by the doors at Wally world.


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

I see you're in California.

Having grown up in CA, and my parents living there in the same house since early 70s, in 1998 we sold our house in La Mirada CA, near LA, a 1800 sqft older house with 1/3 acre, and bought 8 acres and a 4,000 sqft house in NC for less than we sold the CA house for. 

Then in 2001 we sold the 4,000 sqft house with 8 acres and bought a 123 acre farm with an old 1780s farmhouse in delapidated condition for less than we sold the NC house for. 

So over 5 years we went from a 1800 sqft house on 1/3 acre in CA to a 123 acre farm with 2500 sqft house and ended up with money left over. Course fixing the old house took a good bit, and we also built, by ourselves from scratch, a new house for my parents, but hey, I wouldn't go back to CA for all the money in the world! 


Prices here in rural Virginia vary depending on the condition of the land:

Down the road a 48 acre piece of all pasture in good shape is asking $180,000 (too much in my opinion)

A piece of freshly cutover timberland, with about 3 years regrowth, 92 acres, is $89,000

A 45 acre tract of 20 year old pines is selling for $55,000

A brick ranch mid 50s fixerupper on 2 acres is $50,000

A place that recently sold: 20 acres and old repairable farmhouse was $40,000 (I called the agent with the intention of trying to buy this, but it had been put under contract the day before!) 

So it really depends on the condition of the land, and the urgency of the seller's finances. Anywhere from $750 to $4,000 an acre, and houses from $30,000 to $150,000 for an average house.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

We live in Collin Co. TX & a couple years ago it was one of the fastest growing counties in the U.S. Our land is a little farther NE-away from the trans corridor hiway plan or whatever its called.  Would rather be out a ways in the quiet. 

Our 20 ac was 40K w/no improvements.

Have to warn you about the summers, tho. HOT!

Patty


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Our neighbor's house on 10 acres is on the open market for $1,150,000. They have turned down their noses at offers of $1,000,000. 

You might be able to get a small buildable lot (no trees no views) in a subdivision for $150,000. But they will require you to build a $400,000 house with strict architectural requirements, no more than 2 dogs, no outdoor storage is allowed on and on!

Now...prices around Chicago are insane. But if you go out west-even an hour west of us in IL things become affordable. Or a couple 3 hrs south and more-there are tons of bargins! But not here :shrug:


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

A decent 3 br 2 ba house with 20-40 acres - nothing fancy, but definitely liveable & solid. Probably fenced, and probably with at least some outbuildings if not a barn. We're looking at probably spending about that when we start looking in the spring.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

$150,000 is about enough to buy a wooded 10 acres here in the foothills.

I've got a particularly nice such place for sale. Its actually high in the foothills at 3700' in elevation set among national park and national forest lands with a quarter mile of wild brook trout steam within the 10 acres.

The asking price is about twice $150k, but $150k would buy the better part of it.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

A double wide on a city lot. Ugly. We looked at 2 acres of swamp with a '70s mobile and they had come down to 90K but you couldn't get financing because neither the well, nor the septic was located in the property.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for this thread, it's really great to see this as sooner or later I'd like to get out of where I am...having said that -

You can buy my place for $150,000! That's just about exactly where it would fall if we listed it today.

Suburban Detroit, 1,050 sf, 3 br, 1-3/4 bath brick ranch on a double lot (still no bigger than a postage stamp, really) with a huge garage with shop on the back, nice neighborhood. 

I can't even get close to what I want (not that much, either, just a couple acres with nice house, but no mobile) for that much within an hour's driving distance of here, and haven't looked a whole lot more than that.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

onthespot said:


> I have horses, am open to other animals of any sort or size, but primarily interested in horse facility type properties. Sooooo... all you layabout homesteaders with nothing else to do but look around for me... LOL... Show me what you got in your area. Awwwwww... go ahead, show me the snowy places too!Good soil, good neighbors, good fences are all big big plusses to me... I would show you what we got in So Cal for that, but I think i could lick it and paste it on a letter and it would about be the size of it.


Here in SW MO you could buy 20 - 30 acres with an older farm house, a barn and a few outbuildings for that. You could buy 50 acres with a mobile and no other outbuildings or you could buy maybe 60 acres undeveloped. The land will not be flat (not even close), and all of it not useable, but most likely there will be a couple of ponds or springs/creeks other live water.

Just a few dozen miles South in Arkansas you can get considerably more for your money, but the job picture is not nearly as good as it is here. Where I am is near Branson, Missouri, where there are a plethora of job opportunities during "the season" (March through December). Of course, not by California standards LOL. Here anything over $10 a hour is considered a good paying job. My understanding is that in California $10 is minimum wage! LOL

donsgal


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, it sure snows here, so you wouldn't be interested. But maybe it will make you feel better to know what that amount of money will get you here.

There is a property for sale across the street from me for $139,900. Permitting and perk tests done, 4 bedroom septic design (not installed, just approved design). Drive cut in from the street, but not paved or even graveled. Heavily wooded, but fairly flat by area standards. Possible view, with a LOT of cutting. No buildings. Just over 1 acre.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Found this in Missouri:
63 Acres of privacy and seclusion to RETREAT to with an almost new hideaway home that offers you 3 bedrooms, 2 baths, eat-in kitchen, extra large living room, huge pantry, utility room, mud room and more. This is a very secluded home that just needs a little finishing work â located at the end of a gravel road. Approximately 3 acres are open and the rest is wooded for great hunting or hiking! Enjoy the view and get away from all of the hustle - $159,900 Call 417-778-6428 to get more information on listing #1072


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=19006&No=19006-13346&AU=N&FT=P

Here is a cute place; not much acreage and lots of snow in this area of western Maryland. 

Not where I live - but $150K would only buy a townhouse or condo in a area you would *not *want to live about half hour from me.


----------



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

We are in contract on a house(1500 sq ft, 2 bdrm, 2 bath, decent) with 9 acre pasture, 13 acre woods, 20+30 pole barn for guess how much???.......$110,000.............many similar in se ohio area
check out www.athensohiorealestate.com


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

It would get you a two bedroom, older home on a postage stamp lot in town.

Mark off northern Illinois.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Try looking at United Country (www.unitedcountry.com) in the Ozarks.

Click on the "Search of Office" and try the following areas:

Yellville, AR
Mountain Home, AR 
Mountain View, AR
Gamaliel, AR

Gainesville, MO
West Plaines, MO
Thayer, MO
Ironton, MO
Farmington, MO

These are some of the "Cheaper" areas. Really depends on how close you want to live to a "larger" city. United Country usually has the "country" places. You could also go to www.realtor.com, but that will give you a LOT of stuff to look at.

I don't work for United Country (although I will disclose I do work for a real estate company in N.Central AR) and could help you with some info. if you want to be around this area.

We came from IL, and we LOVE it here. Much nicer weather, longer Spring / Fall seasons. But the soil absolutely SUCKS. I would kill for some of that black, loamy dirt from IL. We've been working on our raised beds for 2 years now. It can be made into good soil, but you really have to compost it & take all the darned rocks out of it.


----------



## DC_Hound (Jan 15, 2008)

Here in DC, $150K will get you a really nice parking place! (No joke.)


----------



## DC_Hound (Jan 15, 2008)

> http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...13346&AU=N&FT=P
> 
> Here is a cute place; not much acreage and lots of snow in this area of western Maryland.


I love Deep Creek Lake! What a great area!


----------



## Blue Oak Ranch (Aug 23, 2005)

LOL - $150K wouldn't even get you a condo in Santa Barbara - they're $250 to $300K. 

I too saw Jill's place and oh my goodness, was thinking the same thinks you have been...my place here is 6 acres, too small. Would love to get more acreage.....

Cheers!

Katherine


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

A 1.25 acre sandy desert lot with a share in a 1000 foot deep 30 to 50 thousand dollar well and a used mobile home. Your road in will be dirt and not passable after a severe rain. However, significant rain only happens three or four times a year, so this isn't really an issue. It gets 110+ degrees for weeks on end in the summer and freezes in winter. And gardening can be a real challenge due to voracious rodents; a pellet gun is a gardening tool out here. 

-- Leva


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

savinggrace said:


> Our neighbor's house on 10 acres is on the open market for $1,150,000. They have turned down their noses at offers of $1,000,000.
> 
> You might be able to get a small buildable lot (no trees no views) in a subdivision for $150,000. But they will require you to build a $400,000 house with strict architectural requirements, no more than 2 dogs, no outdoor storage is allowed on and on!
> 
> Now...prices around Chicago are insane. But if you go out west-even an hour west of us in IL things become affordable. Or a couple 3 hrs south and more-there are tons of bargins! But not here :shrug:


Update: Make that three hours west of Chicago. Anything closer, unless it's far south, is insane. BTW, we were an hour west of Chicago. We haven't moved, but now we're two hours west of Chicago. Traffic growth, you know. ;-) Anything within an hour's drive from us is unaffordable. We were lucky to pick up a place when we did, before the bubble. It hasn't completely deflated yet.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Here in western New York state, you can do a lot with $150,000. It won't get you a McMansion in the popular suburbs or anything lakefront. But it will buy nice old houses w/large yards in almost every small town & much of the city or Rochester (which is mostly an overgrown small town.) I saw a beauty advertised in Newark,NY, for $79,000. Prime farmland in active use goes for more, but much acreage around here is $5-$6000 an acre. Water is seldom a problem; can find enough, though sometimes need to treat for this-or-that; mostly sulfur, iron, manganese,hardness. Good roads, schools, services. Sue


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

That would get you a very, very small, cruddy condo in a bad neighborhood here.

Sad huh?

We paid 460k for 5.5 acres and a 3300 SF house 6 years ago. The place is now worth well over 700k. We did add 800sf but mostly, the market just went up.

You can get more for less if you go much further out but its still prohibitive.


----------



## texasmann (Feb 7, 2008)

for 150 grand you can live like a king


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'll sell ya 8.28 acres of good Texas bottom land and a fixer upper mobile home for $60k! LOL You might need a boat once in a while to get to the coops.


----------



## BeltieBandit (Jan 22, 2008)

You can get 50 acres and a fixer-upper farmhouse (or mobile) for $50-100K here in Kentucky.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is a link from our paper...there are some nice places for alot less than that, too.

http://www.liveoak-realtors.com


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

You can buy a building lot in "town", no improvements of course, just the ground (if you can find one). Out here in the country you can buy a few acres to build on (a realtor would probably just start laughing if you were looking at anything even remotely livable on even a postage lot). 

Even out here though I just saw a build-able few acres for around that (again, no improvements) but it has restrictions that you have to build at least 2500 sq ft and has other home owner associations type rules (no manufactured homes). I live in a nicer area though. My friends live just a little over an hour away from "town" in a really run down area and I think they did say there was a house on a lot for around that. 

My neighbors just got 1.6 million for 80 acres, one house and one manufactured home, plus barns & creek. There are rumors that they are trying to put in a subdivision, I guess we'll see. If they manage to get it subdivided it may change my zoning as well. We've had a lot of building out here.


----------



## meancoyote (Jun 9, 2007)

A half acre lot with no improvements.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Look at my listing under Ozark Mountain Farm. Sorry but the fences are pretty bad from 10 winters of neglect. Fences can be restrung, but the sandy loam soil at 2,000 ft can't be found in many places. You could feed half of Tulsa with this dirt. Be delighted to talk to you further about the place, a horse person could do much worse.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

In northwest Georgia, $150,000 would get you 20-40 acres of unimproved land right off the road, with electricity.

It might also get you 5-10 acres with a trailer on it or 1-5 acres with an older house on it.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I am helping a friend to purchase a 3bdrm house with barn on 1 acre for $40k, and an adjoining 20 acre pasture for another $40k. So $80k will buy her a 3bdrm house with barn and 21 acres.

$150k could easily buy 500 acres of forest, on paved road.

Or maybe only 400 acres if the forest included riverfrontage.

You could buy more land, if you don't mind dirt road leading to it and no power/phone lines.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

half that amount can buy my 35 acres with water, power, and phone in north central arkansas. no house. no restrictions. taxes 40$ a year.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

$150K would be about what our place is worth. We are in a small town in rural Eastern WA (very small town in wheat fields). We have about 3/4 of an acre (zoning is one acre for a horse), a lovely rather new triple wide manufactured home (2700 sq feet) and a nice yard with mature landscaping. It is cold in the winter, snows a bit, hot in the summer and semi desert. There isn't any shopping and the country is brown more of the year than any other color. Somehow I have come to like it a lot. I guess there is no accounting for tastes!


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

It is interesting to see the prices other places. Here in NE Georgia it is nice and green.We get an occasional snow (once every few years). The prices for land in my corner are terrible. 150,000 would get you 1 to 7 acres depending on the location.Or a small house on an acre or two depending on the house.


----------



## dnw826 (Jan 9, 2007)

Northern IL (central) would get you a pretty run down house on maybe an acre. Maybe a couple more acres if the house is unliveable.


----------



## LostnEurope (Feb 26, 2007)

Here in Central Germany, in the Frankfurt area where I am located 150k will get you a small appartment(or a singlr car parking garage)...Housing prices in Germany are horrible and in this area even worse..My MIL house sitting on a postage stamp sized lot could easily be sold for 350k or more..And it is a small house by American standards....Those Texas prices are sure looking better and better for a Texan that is wanting to come home anyway!!!We will never be able to afford anyhting of our own here(but will probably inherit the above mentioned house...If I didn't think that my MIL will probably outlive me then I'd wait until she passed and sell the house and buy me a place in Texas...But that woman is more active and in better health than most 60 year olds I know so will probably outlive me........LnE


----------



## Sustainable Joy (Nov 17, 2007)

Man, these replies have me seriously wishing we could move to anywhere but Jersey! 

I just spoke to a realtor today... I was kinda embarassed to tell her our budget was only 250k, and the absolute best we could hope for in the area we need to live (for DH's job) is 1 acre... even that is pushing it.

If his job was further south we could find a little land in South Jersey, but the locals are not so friendly down there.


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

I haven't read the entire thread, I will in a few minutes, but here in my section of Illinois about 1 1/2 hour from Chicago, largely rural, we got 10 acres and a nice 'newer' home central air, 3 bedroom, full basement, attached garage, and detached 2 car garage 13 years ago for $129,000.

You can still find comparable places out here in that range.

Edited to ad that I am 1 1/2 hours SOUTH of Chicago. It's true what some in the thread have said about Illinois prices in the Chicago area. North of me, only about 1/2 hour the prices go up TREMENDOUSLY. I lived all my life in a suburb of Chicago. When I was first married we bought an old (100 year old) farmhouse on 3/4 acre for 150,000. Was able to sell it because it was the last lot on the edge of forest preserve (prime real estate) for 200,000 (house was worthless, they wanted the land), and bought 10 acres stated above with nice house for 129,000


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Sustainable Joy said:


> Man, these replies have me seriously wishing we could move to anywhere but Jersey!
> 
> I just spoke to a realtor today... I was kinda embarassed to tell her our budget was only 250k, and the absolute best we could hope for in the area we need to live (for DH's job) is 1 acre... even that is pushing it.
> 
> If his job was further south we could find a little land in South Jersey, but the locals are not so friendly down there.


Around here $250k would get you a really nice farm. I would think.

A modern 3bdrm home, attached 3 car garage, large barn, 100 acres of hay field, 40 acres of woodlot.


----------



## jason. (Jun 26, 2007)

savinggrace said:


> Now...prices around Chicago are insane.


That's the truth. In Chicago, $150,000 might get you a 1BR condo that's walking distance to a subway line. If the stars have aligned in your favor. It might also get a 2BR house on a city lot in the far south or far west.


----------



## sueacurrin (Jan 20, 2008)

You can get between 200 and 300 acres with a cabin on it here, you also get snow with that for no extra charge. www.cwalakestreet.com


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

$150k here now would cover the purchase of about 4 fairly new foreclosed doublewide homes each on a one acre lot (about $500k of unpaid loans on such a 4 properties). There's hundreds of such properties available in this county now.

Unfortunately a trend has emerged whereby the former residents of those homes really trashed the places right before they were evicted, literally bringing their accumulated bags of garbage (often including maybe a ton of rain soaked, rotten, used disposable diapers, these folks were doing their job of having young'ns as fast as possible) which they didn't haul off for their last several months before loosing their place back into the house and scattering the garbage within the house, tearing apart water heaters, heating systems, air conditioners, etc., spraying painting graffitti on the insides and outsides, breaking windows and doors allowing animals inside, and uncovering the wells so the pipes would freeze and burst over the winter. I even heard of one foreclosed house accidentally? burning to the ground the very last day before the resident was evicted.

Can you blame them? Several local factories recently closed after many of their young workers had managed to finance a home for their burgeoning families and the newly unemployed were completely out-competed for the available construction jobs by illegal guest workers, then so many unemployed, mostly young people turned to the manufacture and sale of 'meth' to pay their bills.

The 'meth' market became flooded with product and the price plummeted and so the young entrepreneurs did too much of their own product and became really distraught.

Its not their fault? Right?

Instead of 'mortgage burning parties', we now see 'foreclosure trashing parties'!

A new industry has emerged. I know of one guy who has bought about 50 such places for an average of $35k, puts about $15k of rehab (mostly done by illegal guest workers) into each house (and yard for a sure sign of an impending foreclosure is the lack of grass or landscaping around a house even though the former residents may have occupied the place for 5 to 10 years) and then lists them for $75k. The sales are going well for him mostly to older 'half-backs' from Florida coming this way.

And that's a picture of this part of Amurika in 2008.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Geez. I can't believe how cheap places are in other parts of the country. I wish I could pack up and move, but it's not so easy with kids in school (and an ex-husband that would pitch a fit), animals, etc. I moved 2 1/2 years ago to where I am now. I only moved a little over a hundred miles from where I was before, and that was tough enough.

I paid $69,000 for my place, but I got a deal. That's for an older double-wide on five acres of hillside (very little flat, usable ground....the goats don't mind, though). My tax assessment is a lot higher than what I paid. The guy I bought it from lives in Missouri, had been using it as a rental for years and was really a "motivated seller," and pretty much let me name my own terms.

It sounds, though, that if you're willing to re-locate, there are some wonderful opportunities out there. I imagine it's a buyer's market out there, too.

Janis


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

For my county in Kansas, it will get you a very small house. Nothing more.

Janis, if you did that well in Washington, you are an AMAZING shopper!


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Terri:

I wouldn't say I was an amazing shopper; the seller was extremely anxious to sell and I just happened to be in the right place at the right time. I also needed something right away because the place I had been renting temporarily while I was looking had sold so I jumped on this without giving it much thought.

Believe me, this place didn't have much curb appeal and if I had had buckets of money to spend, it would not have been my first choice. But, it has definitely turned out to be a "no lose" deal for me. My house payment is less than what they're asking for rent for one bedroom apartments in the next town over.`

And, it's been baby steps, but it does look better than it did on that first "drive by." 

Janis


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

There are a couple of nice places for sale near here. One has a three bedroom newly remodeled house with barn, garage and horse fenced pasture on seven acres - asking price $129,000.00. Taxes are around five hundred a year. 
Another one is a really nice large house with a huge barn, large shop/garage, another huge town hall building that was moved there new fence for cattle and 10 acres - asking price is $197,000.00 They are both listed on sollie.net in red lake county


----------



## rider (Feb 11, 2003)

i got 20 acrea of pasture 35x80 modular and a smaller rentable house a 50x100 garage and several outbuildings 5 miles from town of 500 80 miles from town of 5000 with nothing inbetween for 120 we are middle of no where but our nearest neighbors are a bunch of black baldies that only spend the summer


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

I got 14 acres of blackland prairie soil (heavy clay) with a 32x70 "luxury" manufactured home (yes, they have luxury models!) There are counties around here with sandy loam but that acreage sells for more.

Where my MIL lives in Utah, you can buy a 70-year-old, 1,600 sq ft home in mediocre condition, on a dinky lot. And she can't figure out why I don't want to move there...


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

jason. said:


> That's the truth. In Chicago, $150,000 might get you a 1BR condo that's walking distance to a subway line. If the stars have aligned in your favor. It might also get a 2BR house on a city lot in the far south or far west.


My sister can't get a 1br condo for even twice that much... she lives in the SF Bay area. There's a house about a mile from me that is a 4,000 sq ft McMansion (theatre room, game room, in-ground pool, etc) with 17 acres of pasture, that sold for $329,000 last year. She couldn't believe it... her friend just bought a 1br fixer-upper condo in SF for more than that!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

In the north suburbs of Dallas, $150,000 will get you a 3BR/2BA older home needing updating on a typical suburban lot in the older (but still fairly nice) neighborhoods. If you were looking in the ritzy parts of town, it wouldn't even get you a 1BR Condo


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

150,000.00 around here would give you a down payment on a 400,000.00 house that sold for 35,000.00 in 1960. the world has gone crazy.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

stranger said:


> 150,000.00 around here would give you a down payment on a 400,000.00 house that sold for 35,000.00 in 1960. the world has gone crazy.


LOL my parents bought their home in 1958 for $14,900. we just sold it after their death last year for $209,000. Had we had the time to fix it up a bit we could have gotten more.


----------



## lettermom (Apr 4, 2008)

roflol! Here's one in Nebraska (it snows here in winter though) with 2 acres for $39,900 

Location and Diversity this property has it! Two residences a house and a mobile home, with beauty shop, Laundromat, and a 30 x 30 mechanics shop. All on over two acres at the entrance to town. Beauty shop is in mobile home and has its own entrance. Could be a third bedroom. Only Laundromat in the area has four washing machines and two year old commercial dryer. Mechanics shop has chain hoist. House has double car garage. Too much to include in a short description. All for 39,900. [email protected]

Here's another, more average one  http://www.realtor.com/realestate/pleasanton-ne-68866-1098282855/

$139,500
4 Bed, 1 Bath
1,441 Sq. Ft.
8.97 Acres 

$48,000
4 bedroom on 5 acres
http://bernardrealestate.net/JohnsonListings/Johnson62727732Rd.html

i'll look for more in the am


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

lettermom said:


> ...
> $48,000
> 4 bedroom on 5 acres
> 
> I'll look for more in the am


Just under $1k/acre, that is reasonable.

The problem is of course that 5 acres rather limits you on the things you can do to support a family.

5 acres makes a really big garden, but if you wanted any livestock, well you generally need more land.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Just saw an ad for one yesterday- 4bd/3ba brick on 4 lots all fenced -$138,000 owner anxious to sell will consider all offers.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

depends what part of the county your looking, just south of me, $150K wouldnt get a return call from the realator. North a few miles and 5-10 acres and a modular home.


----------



## lettermom (Apr 4, 2008)

ET1 SS said:


> Just under $1k/acre, that is reasonable.
> 
> The problem is of course that 5 acres rather limits you on the things you can do to support a family.
> 
> 5 acres makes a really big garden, but if you wanted any livestock, well you generally need more land.



Oh oops! I didn't know that the op was loooking for more space. hmm Now I will have to post a new topic because you made me think of a new question

This one is my dream home although not under $150
50 acres
herbal and veggie gardens, all sorts of hunting, an orchard, it was considered y2k ready(ie self sustaining), an indoor pool and excercise house, a green house, A guest house completely furnished, 2 springs well go take a peek, its really neat imo  !
http://www.eaglestar.net/rnh.html

back on topic here is one, looks like the wood is bare though? 
$79,500
5 Bed, 1 Bath
1,862 Sq. Ft.
18.15 Acres 
http://www.realtor.com/realestate/battle+creek-ne-68715-1098479117/

$139,900
3 Bed, 1 Bath
1,482 Sq. Ft.
10 Acres 
http://www.realtor.com/realestate/winside-ne-68790-1095756869/

this one is cute, looks like a little cabin..
Waterfront property
$98,000
3 Bed, 1 Bath
1,152 Sq. Ft.
8 Acres 
http://www.realtor.com/search/listi...3a77784&lid=1096747688&lsn=1&srcnt=272#Detail



I just love looking at real estate!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

There are properties with house, barn and still $1k/acre.

40 to 100 acres.

In this area they are usually abandoned farms, so they do need work.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

About 5 minutes outside of the town I live in, there is a beautiful, 3br home with 8 acres of land and a pond. At least one small outbuilding, covered carport, 5 mins to grocery stores. Part of the lot is still heavily wooded. The house itself is gorgeous. They are asking 78,000. It is available now. You'd have lots of money left over to build a small barn and have horses, goats, pigs, whatever you liked. It's farm country out there.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

You can get 40 acres with a barn and house in OK for that much - depends on the area though.
The Burbs of OKC are pretty expensive, but 45 minute drive to rural areas make it much more affordable and your money goes further for real estate.

The weather here is unpredictable at times, but we have mild winters. Snow sometimes, but not much - may 2-3 at the most per winter.

SE OK is beautiful - lots of lakes and wooded areas and the price is right.
Depends on what you do for a living as to where you need to be.

I live in S. central OK and it's about $2000 per acre now around here.


----------



## kiwirach (May 19, 2008)

Hi Folks, i've found this thread really interesting.....such a huge price different depending on what parts of the country you are looking at.

your $150K would buy you a garage in an awful part of London i'm afraid, and at best a 1 bed apartment in other parts of the UK. 

it would get you a decent amount of land, but that will be without a house and most likely to not ever get planning permission to build said house!.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

With all the forclosures in this area now, $150K will get you anywhere between 2 and 8 acres with a house and maybe outbuildings and leave some to fix up the house (and it will need fixing up)!!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

trish4prez said:


> With all the forclosures in this area now, $150K will get you anywhere between 2 and 8 acres with a house and maybe outbuildings and leave some to fix up the house (and it will need fixing up)!!


Wow that is not much at all.

From listening to folks complain about the economy, you would think that $150k would at least get you enough land to be self sufficient.


----------

